# Jupiter FL report



## cobiadude33 (Aug 12, 2007)

Hopped on the Samana driftboat this morning and hit up some various drifts off of Jupiter. Bite was slow, but once you found blue water there were fish to be had. Had 2 schools of peanut mahi come through, landed 5. We had one angler finessing some filefish, landed two of them. Big kingfish of the day was in the 12-15 pound range. Plenty of those doggone pesky bonitas to be had. Great trip overall.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------

